
Ask HN: Blog post around cloud issues - finnkauski
I saw a blog post sometime ago here from a systems engineer where she described the issues about using cloud infrastructure. And how badly optimised code is racking up costs whereas back in the day there was more focus on making sure the devs optimised their code before buying more hardware. Anyone have a link to this blog post or remember the author?
======
QuinnyPig
Sounds like rachelbythebay.org?

~~~
finnkauski
Awesome! Thank you!

